# Snakes n Adders Sheffield



## Rik (Sep 3, 2008)

Just back from the New Snakes n Adders Rep shop sheffield (Intake, S12 2AG). Another £37 spent:lol2: Substrate, 10 weaners, Bulb guard and a lump of java wood. 

Nice place and decent bloke behind the counter, Done his research on other local shops through to nottinghamshire. Alot of the stock were priced good.
He got the adult(05) BRB out to look at :thumb:, nice looking snake only *£139*.
Think the mrs wants a Tortoise next:2thumb:
Definately go there again.


----------



## Rik (Sep 3, 2008)

Rik said:


> Just back from the New Snakes n Adders Rep shop sheffield (Intake, S12 2AG). Another £37 spent:lol2: Substrate, 10 weaners, Bulb guard and a lump of java wood.
> 
> Nice place and decent bloke behind the counter, Done his research on other local shops through to nottinghamshire. Alot of the stock were priced good.
> He got the adult(05) BRB out to look at :thumb:, nice looking snake only *£139*.
> ...



Also they had a few most dont, A Yellow anaconda baby, an Adult False Water Cobra, A BRB, A Green Tree Python, various Lizards including water dragons and some nice tortoises oh and probably nice if ya like em :lol2:
Spiders..:censor::eek4::censor:


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

How does Snakes and Adders compare to Cold Blooded in Rainham?


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

Rik said:


> Just back from the New Snakes n Adders Rep shop
> decent bloke behind the counter, .


 
Yeh chaz ain't a bad lad.


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

wow i didnt realise this was open yet. Ill have to go for a look sometime this week. Although i was hoping it would be at the other side of sheffield cos then it would be closer to me


----------



## Rik (Sep 3, 2008)

crouchy said:


> wow i didnt realise this was open yet. Ill have to go for a look sometime this week. Although i was hoping it would be at the other side of sheffield cos then it would be closer to me


Its a nice place. Not huge but set out well with some nice Reps, good prices and a bloke called Chaz who was decent.
I nipped up from chesterfield, was worth it plus their still doing discount cards.:2thumb:


----------



## Rik (Sep 3, 2008)

steveyruss said:


> How does Snakes and Adders compare to Cold Blooded in Rainham?


Not been there yet but sure someone will pass that judgement soon.


----------



## dopeking2003 (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah they had some yellow condas in the leeds shop, i was torn between one of them n a boa, the OH was kicking off when i said i was considering the anaconda. Chaz is a good guy with lots of useful info, i'll be sure to have a gander when i pass my driving test.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Saw that BRB on Sat, very nice and a bargain price


----------



## magneticblue (Jun 4, 2008)

Its a good shop by the looks of things and I can see myself making several trips there in the future:2thumb:


----------



## ascari22 (Jan 5, 2008)

*SnakesNAdders*

Even though I live in the South.... I've bought a few times from Chaz. Popped in there on my way back from Middlesborough on Sunday & ended up spending £140 on a few bits & pieces. He's helpfull, knowledgeable and thoroughly considerate to his reptile stock. Listened to him advising parents of a demanding child that they should go home.... do some research on Corn snakes & then come back in a few weeks time before they make an impulse buy. I would thoroughly recommend him & his stock to anyone. New shop is so much better than then old one.


----------

